# Luther on the Difficulty of Preaching



## crhoades (Oct 18, 2006)

> It happened to Ambrosius. He was once told by his parishioners, after they had been admonished to hear the Word and the sermon: The truth is, dear pastor, that if you were to tap a keg of beer in church and call us to enjoy it, we would be glad to come.



(Luther, W-T 3, #3663, WLS 1, #890, p. 303)



> It would not be surprising if I threw the keys at the Lord’s feet and said: Lord, do Your own preaching. No doubt You are able to do better; for we have preached to them, but they will not listen to us. But God wants us to stand fast in our calling and office, to administer them, and to give rebukes. For He wants to rule His church through preachers, through the external word and Sacrament, just as He rules the world through burgomasters, kings, princes, and lords, and punishes the wicked with the sword.


(Luther, WA 47, p. 95; WLS 3, p. 1115)

Oden, T. C. (1989). Ministry Through Word and Sacrament (28). New York: Crossroad.

[Edited on 10-18-2006 by crhoades]


----------

